# Best looking composer



## userfume

Haydn gets my vote :trp:


----------



## Kieran

I can see that this one is gonna be a brawl! :lol:


----------



## Weston

Sorry. Ellen Taaf Zwillich, hands down.









Or is that cheating?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Eddie (Edgard) Varese gets my vote. Now what a surprise hey!

This pict reminds too much of Starthrower......... Maybe I should vote for him!









So I'll use this picture....









Could have used this one - but that would be just foolish and Juvenile!


----------



## peeyaj

Young Brahms.


----------



## KenOC

Ah, that noble brow...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Now that women are rising as composers, the choices are getting harder. Here's Nashville's own Conni Ellisor.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Manxfeeder said:


> Now that women are rising as composers, the choices are getting harder. Here's Nashville's own Conni Ellisor.
> 
> View attachment 12808


Could almost drop Eddie for her.....


----------



## Cavaradossi

Never figured Schubert for a looker, but our local classical station recently shared this portrait his birthday:


----------



## peeyaj

Cavaradossi said:


> Never figured Schubert for a looker, but our local classical station recently shared this portrait his birthday:


He's much good looking here


----------



## Webernite

You get the feeling Old Liszt isn't helping Young Liszt win this competition.


----------



## Ukko

The 'standard' picture of Alkan (seems to appear on most of the CD inserts) is handsome enough. Of course, if I were a composer... .


----------



## KenOC

There are only two known pictures of Alkan. This is one of them. He was said to be somewhat antisocial...


----------



## Webernite

Photography was in its early stages in those days.


----------



## Crudblud

Webernite said:


> Photography was in its early stages in those days.


They hadn't yet worked out how to photograph people from the front.


----------



## oogabooha

I may make another post with living composers.


----------



## quack

Dvořák looks like an angry hamster.



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 12804


What is that under (above!) his chin, it confuses me whenever I see that picture.


----------



## Sid James

*Mahler,* whose music I've been listening to lately, did look the dapper gentleman when young:










Haydn looks to me more calm than 'hot' in the opening post of this thread. *Alan Hovhaness *in some pics of him gives me that calm vibe too:










*Ravel* looks 'hot' enough to me and had this distinguished conservative gentleman look (I mean this guy could be Prime Minister of Australia, or maybe even President of the USA, his image speaks experience and authority). Well to me it does, the immaculately done grey hair, the suit, that look, etc.


----------



## KenOC

Hottest of the hot! Sizzling!


----------



## Mahlerian

Sid James said:


> *Mahler,* whose music I've been listening to lately, did look the dapper gentleman when young:


Gee, that's a nice picture...

He looked much better after he dropped the beard.

View attachment 12816


Anyway, I've always thought that Berg was pretty handsome.

View attachment 12818


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Zappa probably wont win many votes - but what the hell.. here goes...








But wait that looks too much like *Crudblud* - do negative votes count?

Lets try this one instead.....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Um...

























Need I show more?

Yes, I think I should

















:lol: :tiphat:


----------



## Antihero




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Antihero said:


>


Other young, handsome russian composers:

Rachmaninoff:








Heart-breaker Tchaikovsky:








Glazunov:








Scriabin:








Shostakovich:


----------



## Weston

Manxfeeder said:


> Now that women are rising as composers, the choices are getting harder. Here's Nashville's own Conni Ellisor.
> 
> View attachment 12808


Someone else in the world knows about Conni Ellisor! I'm ecstatic. She's a fine composer too if _Conversations in Silence_ is any indication. I did not mention her because - who knows? Maybe one day I'll accidentally run into her. Wouldn't that be embarrassing? "Oh yeah. You're the creepy dog guy who posted my picture all over Talk Classical." 

At least I'm probably too old to be considered much of a threat.


----------



## jtbell

KenOC said:


> Ah, that noble brow...


I think I've read that he was quite the "ladies' man" when he was younger and still had his hair:


----------



## KenOC

jtbell said:


> I think I've read that he was quite the "ladies' man" when he was younger and still had his hair:
> 
> View attachment 12833


How about this?


----------



## Weston

I'm no judge, but it always seemed to me that Beethoven should be considered attractive in this famous portrait because it oozes intensity. He sort of has a Hollywood thing going on.


----------



## jtbell

KenOC said:


> How about this?


Ah yes, after a few schnapps. Here he is after a few more, on the right:









I think the guy next to him is Robert Kajanus, who much later (early 1930s) conducted the first recordings of his symphonies; and the guy at the left, looking over the scene, is the artist himself.

[added] Ah, I was right, according to Wikipedia. And the guy who's passed out on the table is Oskar Merikanto, another composer.


----------



## Mahlerian

Weston said:


> I'm no judge, but it always seemed to me that Beethoven should be considered attractive in this famous portrait because it oozes intensity. He sort of has a Hollywood thing going on.


It's a nice enough portrait, but from what I know, Beethoven was famously not very good-looking at all. Portraits of famous people are regularly "cleaned up" to look nicer than their subjects. Helps to have a happy customer!

I think the first major composers we have photographs of are Schumann, Berlioz, and Liszt.


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> It's a nice enough portrait, but from what I know, Beethoven was famously not very good-looking at all.


Beethoven was short and swarthy (he was sometimes called "the Spaniard") with a pockmarked face. One of his lady friends turned down an offer of marriage, explaining, "He's ugly and half crazy." And his personal habits were sometimes less than the best...


----------



## Guest

View attachment 12840

I've got my vote.


----------



## Rapide

Authoritative and charismatic.


----------



## DavidA

If we go by contemporary account, Liszt must have been somewhat of a looker to the ladies.


----------



## KenOC

DavidA said:


> If we go by contemporary account, Liszt must have been somewhat of a looker to the ladies.


I read of one lady who had a treasured locket about her neck containing one of Liszt's well-chewed cigar butts. Shades of Bill Clinton!

Sadly, beauty often fades with age.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

KenOC said:


> I read of one lady who had a treasured locket about her neck containing one of Liszt's well-chewed cigar butts. Shades of Bill Clinton!
> 
> Sadly, beauty often fades with age.


Now that's my kinda Lady.. lol


----------



## violadude

I'd say Unsuk Chin is pretty damn attractive.


----------



## violadude

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Shostakovich:
> View attachment 12831


I know you probably hear this a lot, but young Shostakovich always reminds me of Harry Potter.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Groucho Marx doesn't look much like Harry Potter but he would have had a hoot with the Gals in Liszt's days









Knew there must be a reason I smoke cigars...... Just live in the wrong century that's all.


----------



## Turangalîla

I'm sure Martha Argerich, in all her years as a pianist, had to have composed _something_, in which case, she wins (see for yourself...)
  :tiphat: :kiss:


----------



## violadude

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I'm sure Martha Argerich, in all her years as a pianist, had to have composed _something_, in which case, she wins (see for yourself...)
> :tiphat: :kiss:
> 
> View attachment 12852
> 
> 
> View attachment 12853
> 
> 
> View attachment 12854


I so would have included Argerich in my post if I had used your line of reasoning lol.


----------



## violadude

Alright, time to include some men in my contribution to this thread, because I believe in gender equality.









Awww ya....now that, my friends, is the face of a sex god.


----------



## KRoad

userfume said:


> Haydn gets my vote :trp:
> View attachment 12798


Whenever I see this portrait of "Ol' Papa" the top-side of book he is clutching looks for all the world like a cigar to me - especially when I am looking at his eyes. Is it just me who sees this optical "aberration"? Or can someone give him a light and brandy, please.


----------



## vertigo

I don't know about handsome, but I find Bernstein's face fascinating


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 12857


Grażyna Bacewicz - excellent composer as well!


----------



## joen_cph

Betsy Jolas


----------



## Sid James

I actually came back to put* Lenny *here. He's a prime candidate I think. But I was beaten to it!

Anyway, *Aussie composer Peter Sculthorpe* was quite easy on the eyes in his younger days:










In older days, *Zoltan Kodaly* did have that distinguished gentleman look. One writer I read described him as a Christ like figure, respected by virtually everyone in Hungary, guiding his people through some very traumatic times, him being a staunch opponent of all dictatorial regimes to rule that country during his long life. Sorry couldn't resist putting politics into this. Again.










And a left field one, how about *NZ composer Gareth Farr,* who has worked I believe in cabaret and as a drag queen? Now ol' Papa certainly didn't do that. I got a cd of Farr's music, and it comes across as being quite original and interesting mix of influences from the Asia Pacific region.


----------



## elgar's ghost

http://www.boosey.com/images/composer//Reger.jpg

http://www.eskimo.com/~rkj/clunes.jpg

Can't say that Reger is a looker but I've always been struck by the resemblance between him and actor Martin Clunes.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

*ComposerOfAvantGarde* is the best looking composer.

Sorry, I just had to post that to see what people would say. XD

My next choice then would be:


----------



## violadude

MaestroViolinist said:


> *ComposerOfAvantGarde* is the best looking composer.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to post that to see what people would say. XD
> 
> My next choice then would be:


Oh, you mean this guy?


----------



## mensch

Mahlerian said:


> I think the first major composers we have photographs of are Schumann, Berlioz, and Liszt.


There's that Nadar photograph of Chopin as well, which reveals just how much idealisation was applied in portraits (painted or sculpted) in that day.









There is also a daguerreotype of Chopin ([URL="http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-zJfSc7pDXAU/TYfac1UNhOI/AAAAAAAAAIY/aOiYkr3o1rM/s1600/Chopin_1846_or_47_daguerreotype_reversed.jpg"]mirrored version), which has unfortunately rather deteriorated.
[/URL]

Young Ferruccio Busoni basically looked like Justin Timberlake.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've seen that blotchy Chopin daguerreotype. One wag wondered if the murk was due to Chopin coughing uncontrollably over the plate.

There is also this photo - allegedly of Paganini (who died in 1840), but its authenticity has often been questioned.

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqavhgbRXv1qdj6r7o1_400.jpg


----------



## JCarmel

Vincenzo Bellini looks Appealing?!....









and doubly-so, when listening to


----------



## userfume

Britten is OK


----------



## Nereffid

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Eric Whitacre.


----------



## DavidA

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I'm sure Martha Argerich, in all her years as a pianist, had to have composed _something_, in which case, she wins (see for yourself...)
> :tiphat: :kiss:
> 
> View attachment 12852
> 
> 
> View attachment 12853
> 
> 
> View attachment 12854


On yes! But I think the composition bit may be wishful thinking.


----------



## Novelette

I was complaining about this to a friend of mine who is quite good at photo shop. She made this for me. I feel that this is worthy to contribute here.


----------



## Norse

I think maybe Roussel had a certain noble and distinguished handsome..ish..ness.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

KenOC said:


>


Hey, that's Severus Snape from the "Harry Potter" series!


----------



## Ravndal

Nereffid said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Eric Whitacre.


Damn, they look alike!

I'm shocked that no one has mentioned










Hildegard Von Bingen.

very sexy


----------



## SiegendesLicht

This man:









looks pretty handsome, doesn't he?

And the same man many years later:









may be not exactly _handsome_, but there is a certain rugged manliness about him. Somebody even compared him to John Wayne once.


----------



## joen_cph

SiegendesLicht said:


> This man:
> 
> View attachment 12902
> 
> 
> looks pretty handsome, doesn't he?
> 
> And the same man many years later:
> 
> View attachment 12903
> 
> 
> may be not exactly _handsome_, but there is a certain rugged manliness about him. Somebody even compared him to John Wayne once.


The first one is one of those composer-portraits that Naxos/Marco Polo ordered by mass-producing Asian artisans for CD-covers; it is no doubt a very free representation based on photographs and with a bit of "clarity" added.

This is how Mahler came to look like with that procedure:











The second has a lot of, erm, clarifying too - in the interest of truth, here´s the original:









:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

The X5 Music Group has been making new (and often fanciful) images of the great composers for its "Rise of the Masters" series. Here's Ludwig. Search on Amazon to see a lot more.


----------



## Mahlerian

Those are so hideous and garish that I can't imagine anyone being drawn in by them...or maybe I just don't want to.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Joen_cph*, yes, I have seen the original of that second photo too, it looks even more rugged 

I find Mahler very handsome as well, by the way.


----------



## joen_cph

> I find Mahler very handsome as well, by the way.


I agree, Mahler was handsome, indeed, though up there he looks like a cross-over between Kim Jong Il and himself.

Concerning the Rise of the Masters Series, the landscape behind Beethoven seems to be from Tuscany 

Well, it turns out they used that landscape for all the covers - even Grieg.


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> Those are so hideous and garish that I can't imagine anyone being drawn in by them...or maybe I just don't want to.


I think the portraits themselves are pretty good. Only problem is they don't look anything like the composers! Can't have everything I guess...


----------



## Kieran

joen_cph said:


> View attachment 12905


He doesn't look like the kinda chap you'd give the wrong change to, if you know what I mean...


----------



## joen_cph

Well, google "landscape + Tuscany" in the image search, and here it comes, as the second option:

View attachment 12912


- they must have worked fast on that project :lol:


----------



## PetrB

Nikolai Medtner








Charles Alkan








Hugo Wolf








... and if Crudblud can put up Zappa, I thought a few might get a smile out of this one of Jethro Tull (ah, the affectations of another generation


----------



## Sid James

Wagner was indeed HOT when he was a young man. If this painting is anything to go by. But I don't think he was hot in middle/older age. He doesn't even get my approval as having that distinguished older gentleman look which I gave Ravel and Kodaly on my earlier posts on this thread. Sorry Richard.


----------



## kv466




----------



## Sid James

Some ladies of the past. Wives of great composers, but they also composed themselves. Clara (Wieck) Schumann and Alma (Schindler) Mahler.

I've not heard any of Alma's music (any of you guys?) but I have got on cd Clara's piano trio which is in my 'to listen to' pile. Haven't listened to it yet. Its coupled with Fanny Mendelssohn's trio, sister of Felix, but I googled her and she doesn't strike me as particularly 'hot.'


----------



## Mahlerian

Sid James said:


> Some ladies of the past. Wives of great composers, but they also composed themselves. Clara (Wieck) Schumann and Alma (Schindler) Mahler.
> 
> I've not heard any of Alma's music (any of you guys?) but I have got on cd Clara's piano trio which is in my 'to listen to' pile. Haven't listened to it yet. Its coupled with Fanny Mendelssohn's trio, sister of Felix, but I googled her and she doesn't strike me as particularly 'hot.'


I think I heard one of Alma's songs. Based on what I've heard _about_ her music, she was talented, but wasn't allowed to develop her talent, either by her husband or by her own temperament.

Clara Schumann could have been a great composer, I think, if she had lived 100 years later.


----------



## Norse

Wilhelm Stenhammar


----------



## Weston

PetrB said:


> ... and if Crudblud can put up Zappa, I thought a few might get a smile out of this one of Jethro Tull (ah, the affectations of another generation
> View attachment 12919


[Clears throat loudly.] The man's name is Ian Anderson, and you know this. The ladies did find him attractive, perhaps even today.










*This really is Jethro Tull:*


----------



## Weston

George Enescu always seemed like a striking fellow. He's got that well rehearsed serious artist / poet look.


----------



## Weston

SiegendesLicht said:


> And the same man many years later:
> 
> View attachment 12903
> 
> 
> may be not exactly _handsome_, but there is a certain rugged manliness about him. Somebody even compared him to John Wayne once.


I have often wondered if they had not yet invented the comb in the romantic period.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Weston said:


> George Enescu always seemed like a striking fellow. He's got that well rehearsed serious artist / poet look.


I agree! I noticed this like many years ago even. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

PetrB said:


> [
> 
> ... and if Crudblud can put up Zappa, I thought a few might get a smile out of this one of Jethro Tull (ah, the affectations of another generation
> View attachment 12919


Crudblud can take the glory and I'll take the moola..........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Continuing the Harry Potter theme- that has seemed to have developed here, how about John Towner Williams.









But I think he is too tall and busy......


----------



## mamascarlatti

Stenhammar and Mahler are hot. But my vote goes to Puccini. Not surprised his wife was so jealous.


----------



## Sonata

I find Mahler to be rather attractive in an academic way. He's one of those people for whom glasses seem to flatter


----------



## aleazk

I love these pictures of Ravel:



















(In fact, I have the first one in front of my piano )


----------



## Ravndal

Absolutely!

<----


aleazk said:


> I love these pictures of Ravel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (In fact, I have the first one in front of my piano )


----------



## BurningDesire

Weston said:


> [Clears throat loudly.] The man's name is Ian Anderson, and you know this. The ladies did find him attractive, perhaps even today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This really is Jethro Tull:*


Ian is attractive :3 but any man (or woman) who can rock a flute on one leg better than James Galway can on two definitely carries a certain attractiveness about them, no?


----------



## BurningDesire

vertigo said:


> I don't know about handsome, but I find Bernstein's face fascinating
> 
> View attachment 12856


I find Bernstein to be quite handsome ^^


----------



## BurningDesire

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Zappa probably wont win many votes - but what the hell.. here goes...
> 
> View attachment 12823
> 
> But wait that looks too much like *Crudblud* - do negative votes count?
> 
> Lets try this one instead.....
> 
> View attachment 12826


Frank just oozes sex appeal :3 he could tune my guitar any day.


----------



## aleazk

MaestroViolinist said:


> *ComposerOfAvantGarde* is the best looking composer.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to post that to see what people would say. XD
> 
> My next choice then would be:


But where he is?.


----------



## BurningDesire

I think my vote would probably be for Yuki Kajiura ^^ <3









Behold one of the greatest composers working today  as beautiful as her magnificent music <3


----------



## neoshredder

Dude was the Hair Metal of his day.


----------



## waldvogel

Mr. Edward Kennedy Ellington was a man of definite good looks, loved by many, including, most importantly, Billy Strayhorn.


----------



## BurningDesire

neoshredder said:


> Dude was the Hair Metal of his day.


Vivaldi wasn't _that_ unattractive!


----------



## KenOC

Probably not Morton Feldman.


----------



## aleazk

nevermind, my mistake-


----------



## Sid James

*Samuel Barber* looked pretty good, here in his younger years, but even looking at older photos of him, he was one who aged well.










A female acquaintance of mine once saw a cd of mine with a photo of *Villa Lobos*, and said 'that guy was hot.' I don't tell a lie. What do you guys think of this great Brazilian composer (in terms of his looks)?










& talking of Asian women, here is *Australian composer Liza Lim*. I got no complaints about her facial aesthetics, so to speak. A pretty woman she is imo.


----------



## waldvogel

A later photograph shows her as interesting-looking but not particularly beautiful, but if this drawing was reasonably true-to-life, Pauline Viardot was gorgeous. Pauline is on the left - ignore the caption which makes it seem as if she's the one on the right.


----------



## violadude

BurningDesire said:


> I think my vote would probably be for Yuki Kajiura ^^ <3
> 
> View attachment 12925
> 
> 
> Behold one of the greatest composers working today  as beautiful as her magnificent music <3


Woah, she's pretty cute.


----------



## neoshredder

BurningDesire said:


> Vivaldi wasn't _that_ unattractive!


Is this better? Not that I care that much. Vivaldi is rad either way.


----------



## Weston

Sid James said:


> A female acquaintance of mine once saw a cd of mine with a photo of *Villa Lobos*, and said 'that guy was hot.' I don't tell a lie. What do you guys think of this great Brazilian composer (in terms of his looks)?


He reminds me of a young Boris Karloff (who may well have been "hot" for all I know).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rolf Harris Anyone...........


----------



## BurningDesire

neoshredder said:


> Is this better? Not that I care that much. Vivaldi is rad either way.


No, I was implying that hair metal musicians are gross creepy a**holes, and Vivaldi is far more attractive than them


----------



## neoshredder

BurningDesire said:


> No, I was implying that hair metal musicians are gross creepy a**holes, and Vivaldi is far more attractive than them


Why the nasty comments? They just doing what was the fad at the time and they rocked at doing it. At least Autograph, Steelheart, White Lion, Bon Jovi, Dokken, Night Ranger, Firehouse, Vandenberg, Whitesnake, Aldo Nova, and Danger Danger did. There were many not so good bands during that time as well just like every rock era basically. But I guess some of those might not be considered Hair Metal. Oh yeah and guitar playing was awesome in the 80's


----------



## MaestroViolinist

aleazk said:


> But where he is?.


CoAG? Oh he's busy with school work. Like I should be.


----------



## Norse

mensch said:


> There's that Nadar photograph of Chopin as well, which reveals just how much idealisation was applied in portraits (painted or sculpted) in that day.


There was probably some idealisation going on, but don't forget that this photo of Chopin is from the year he died, when he had already been ill for years. He probably wasn't looking his best..


----------



## neoshredder

MaestroViolinist said:


> CoAG? Oh he's busy with school work. Like I should be.


When does school end?


----------



## Sid James

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Rolf Harris Anyone...........
> 
> View attachment 12931


LOL. I actually don't mind Rolf, but he's one of those people who probably looks better older than when he was younger.










...AND the man was one of Australia's great musical innovators you know. He invented the wobble board and is currently working on a concerto for that 'instrument.' ....(not). Tie me kangaroo down, sport indeed.


----------



## Mesa

As a part time homosexual, my vote goes to this handsome devil before his hairline began to steam upwards at frightening pace.


----------



## Weston

Speaking of Mendelssohn, I was wondering if there were any photographs of him. It is just barely possible, though I don't recall seeing any. There are photos of Robert Schumann and they were very nearly the same age. Of course Mendelssohn died younger. 

Does anyone know what is the earliest known photograph of a composer?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sid James said:


> LOL. I actually don't mind Rolf, but he's one of those people who probably looks better older than when he was younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...AND the man was one of Australia's great musical innovators you know. He invented the wobble board and is currently working on a concerto for that 'instrument.' ....(not). Tie me kangaroo down, sport indeed.


You are correct, but it was such an "interesting" younger pic of Rolf, I could not resist. Rolf certainly has wide ranging artistic creds- even did commissioned Portrait of the Queen


----------



## elgar's ghost

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You are correct, but it was such an "interesting" younger pic of Rolf, I could not resist. Rolf certainly has wide ranging artistic creds- even did commissioned Portrait of the Queen


I'd love it if he said to Her Maj 'can you guess what it is yet?'


----------



## Mahlerian

Mesa said:


> As a part time homosexual, my vote goes to this handsome devil before his hairline began to steam upwards at frightening pace.


There's a certain composer who lost his hair far earlier...also Jewish in origin.

Age 26:
View attachment 12981


He was never particularly good-looking, though...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

elgars ghost said:


> I'd love it if he said to Her Maj 'can you guess what it is yet?'


Keep ya wallaby fed ? I'm almost scared to find out ...............


----------



## MaestroViolinist

neoshredder said:


> When does school end?


NEVER!!!!!!! Lol, at least, that's what it feels like. The next holidays are in about 8 or 9 weeks.


----------



## starthrower

Schoenberg is 26 in that photo? Is that in dog years?

My vote goes to the handsome Finn, Esa-Pekka Salonen.


----------



## oogabooha

neoshredder said:


> Why the nasty comments?










,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hreichgott

Mahlerian said:


> Clara Schumann could have been a great composer, I think, if she had lived 100 years later.


That and she was too busy touring!

Her "3 Romances" for piano are wonderful.


----------



## neoshredder

oogabooha said:


> View attachment 12984
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,











.............. It all depends on the band I guess.


----------



## KenOC

Probably not Sid.


----------



## Art Rock

Weston said:


> Does anyone know what is the earliest known photograph of a composer?


Usually Schumann, 1850, is quoted, but there is at least one earlier example, from 1840, depicting Swiss composer *Max Keller* with Mozart's widow Constanze, then 78 years old.

Link.

View attachment 13000


----------



## jani

Hottest composer?
I don't even have to think about it.


----------



## Webernite

Crudblud said:


> They hadn't yet worked out how to photograph people from the front.


You stole my joke and made it less subtle!


----------



## Weston

Art Rock said:


> Usually Schumann, 1850, is quoted, but there is at least one earlier example, from 1840, depicting Swiss composer *Max Keller* with Mozart's widow Constanze, then 78 years old.
> 
> Link.
> 
> View attachment 13000


Wow!! To be connected with the classic time period this closely through photography. It's an eerie feeling. Somehow much more so than painted portraits can provide.


----------



## Sid James

Weston said:


> He reminds me of a young Boris Karloff (who may well have been "hot" for all I know).


Well maybe my female acquaintance had less than conventional taste in men? Probably. But I think Villa Lobos' eyes are pretty amazing, at least. Tallish, darkish and handsomish? To some women, maybe. Wonder what he got up to in Paris when he was there in his younger years? Other than his music related activities that is. No doubt the women liked this ''exotic" guy, just as they liked his music for being so different.


----------



## Ravndal

Berlioz.

Maybe not so handsome, but his hair is just the top of the coolness scale.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ravndal said:


> Berlioz.
> 
> Maybe not so handsome, but his hair is just the top of the coolness scale.


Reminds me of Doctor Who gone wrong.......


----------



## Kieran

Ravndal said:


> Berlioz.
> 
> Maybe not so handsome, but his hair is just the top of the coolness scale.


Who's she? Oh, Berlioz! THAT Berlioz! Right...

And right about the hair, too. A bird could nest in that barnet...


----------



## KenOC

Kieran said:


> Who's she? Oh, Berlioz! THAT Berlioz! Right...
> 
> And right about the hair, too. A bird could nest in that barnet...


Speaking of hair, Tommy Lee Jones has a major bad hair day in "Lincoln." Well, he's not a composer, but what the heck.


----------



## Bone

Ruggles is a handsome fellow.


----------



## Kieran

Bone said:


> Ruggles is a handsome fellow.
> View attachment 13019


He's bloody cheerful too!


----------



## lovesbeethoven

i'm surprised no one has put this up yet, so here goes.









ohhh so handsome...


----------



## Weston

lovesbeethoven said:


> i'm surprised no one has put this up yet, so here goes.
> 
> View attachment 13022
> 
> 
> ohhh so handsome...


Well, people are telling me the Beethoven portraits are idealized.

When I was a kid we had a strange little vinyl record with an audio Beethoven biography. I think it came in a cereal box or some such, and was too short for any kind of in depth bio. Part of it was a letter read from a lady acquaintance of Ludwig's, and it went something like, "I could not abide his advances. His face was pockmarked and his hair looked like an UNCOMBED FOREST!" My dad and I always got a kick of that last bit and wondered if a combed forest would have been okay with her. I suspect it was just a lousy translation.


----------



## lovesbeethoven

Weston said:


> Well, people are telling me the Beethoven portraits are idealized.
> 
> When I was a kid we had a strange little vinyl record with an audio Beethoven biography. I think it came in a cereal box or some such, and was too short for any kind of in depth bio. Part of it was a letter read from a lady acquaintance of Ludwig's, and it went something like, "I could not abide his advances. His face was pockmarked and his hair looked like an UNCOMBED FOREST!" My dad and I always got a kick of that last bit and wondered if a combed forest would have been okay with her. I suspect it was just a lousy translation.


haha! that's great! i would imagine he looked like that when he was a little older than this, but even if it is idealized, he's still handsome....

great story. sounds like something that would have been said about him (trust me, i've heard alot)


----------



## Alydon

Hugo Wolf was one of the best looking composers.


----------



## Itullian

we need more ladies opinions here.


----------



## userfume

GM Monn


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> But where he is?.


Me or Mr. Wieniawski?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

He been mentioned yet?


----------



## clavichorder

Who is that Coag?


----------



## starthrower

Alban Berg


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

clavichorder said:


> Who is that Coag?


Hot stuff 

blank text


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Depends on your orientation I guess. Just thought I'd clear that up.....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Depends on your orientation I guess. Just thought I'd clear that up.....


Does it??? Damn...

:lol:


----------



## starthrower

Frank Zappa in the late 50s. The mustache needed a lot of work at this stage.










Full blown version.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ we are getting a Zappa Library here - refer to post #21


----------



## Mahlerian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> He been mentioned yet?


Yep. I brought him up earlier.


----------



## tankership

The young Franz Lizst.


----------



## Antihero




----------



## ptr

I think this Estonian composer looks quite fetching!









/ptr


----------



## Feathers

Mendelssohn was quite a handsome gentleman.


----------



## SimonNZ

William Byrd


----------



## mamascarlatti

Kaija Saariaho


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This has got to be the winner:


----------



## Weston

Attractive in any gender.


----------



## Antihero




----------



## Weston

mamascarlatti said:


> Kaija Saariaho


Too much make-up, but my goodness! She is a timeless beauty.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This has got to be the winner:


This one always makes me laugh.

You could give him googly eyes with glasses like that. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I vote for KenOC in his big red hat- note sure why thou....


----------



## KenOC

Is there a resemblance?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A hair cut and/ or a frizzy wig -ditch the glasses and you got something!


----------



## KenOC

Lost the glasses...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

mmmmmmm is getting closer- scary in fact.

Let me try - any resemblance here? Note they are both muso's of some type!


----------



## Norse

Bad boy Lenny


----------



## oogabooha

Norse said:


> Bad boy Lenny


....
(◡‿◡✿)


----------



## schuberkovich

I saw this sketch of Schumann, which makes him look very handsome:







but in most other pictures he doesn't


----------



## Ingélou

But I like his hair better in the lower picture!


----------



## maestro57

Haha! How did I miss this thread? It's too funny. Never thought we'd be having a beauty contest here.

This thread needs a poll.


----------



## brianvds

And what about Bela Lugos... I mean, Bartok?


----------



## maestro57

I would agree with ^^ brianvds. After googling and pondering, my vote goes to Bela Bartok. Men can think other men are good-looking, right? That's macho and butch  Kinda like "real men cry".


----------



## PetrB

Walter Carlos / Wendy Carlos. There, that covers some bases though not the entirely regular ones....


----------

